# XD Talk



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Xd Talk down for anyone else?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Working fine for me, bud.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It started working for me about 10 min after I posted this...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

*They seem to go down a lot lately....also noticed a reduction in membership participation...myself included...hmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Is there a problem at the site?


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*No*



DennyCrane said:


> Is there a problem at the site?


Was just there

RJ


----------

